
The Rise of the Machines – Why Automation Is Different This Time - sacheendra
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WSKi8HfcxEk
======
sacheendra
I am not an expert in machine learning, but the way this video presents
automation just feels wrong.

I see computer science and machine learning as something which can amplify the
power of a human. Taking the example in the video, previously if 20 managers
were required to oversee a job software makes it possible for 1 manager to
oversee the job. The presentation in the video of software as something which
learns our jobs and starts doing them just sounds like a mischaracterisation.
It sounds as if machines will t6ake over the world.

While jobs are being lost due to technology, I would think its because a few
very smart people are doing the jobs which required a lot of people.

I would like to hear HN's thoughts on this.

~~~
nilson
i don't know about machine learning our jobs, that sounds futuristic. but
machine can be set up not to require 1 specific manager to oversee it. it can
hire whomever it chooses. that means machine is in control of its workers. and
not the other way around

